# Framing Nailer of Death!



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like el-cheapo. I have an older senco and a newer powermax, and neither shoot sparks or mangle nails. I especially like the powermax, it's about 2/3 the size of the senco, with more power and less wait. I bought the gun from Hartville Hardware during one of their tool shows, $199 with two free boxes of nails. I chose 3" galvanized ringshanks, so the gun was $100 when you figure the cost of the nails. Nails btw, were made in the USA, good quality. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess for a home owner tool that isn't used much it's okay. I can't imagine a tool being so crappy built that it can't put a nail in wood without bending the nail. We use nothing but Hitachi nail guns for framers. Some of them I have are getting close to 10 years old and I've yet to have one worked on. I do the maintenance on them every Saturday morning though. But I maintain my tools unlike most. I even have one of their cheapies which is a basic gun for guys I hire that may not know the business or just lack experience. I've never had a problem with that gun either. You can get one for about $179.00 at Lowes but I'd suggest a tool shop for the best pricing.


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

I fully admit I bought an el-cheapo. I only needed it for one homeowner type project. Couldn't see spending $$$ on something I'm only going to use maybe every few years. If I were a pro I certainly would not have bought this piece of Chinese junk.

Trapper, the bent nails came from the unwanted double firing of one nail on top of another.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Senco pneumatic framing nailer that will occasionally spark when firing. I think it's due to the clipped head nails it uses and the way they nest.

It will also double fire occasionally, but that's only when I'm pushing the gun into a tight space. That's operator error though.

The only time I've had it mangle a nail is when I happen to shoot one on top of another. Operator error again.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Ditto Fabrk8r on all counts. My Senco FramePro will spark occasionally, and I have heard others, some with other brands of guns, comment on the same thing, but have never heard or seen it caused by an adverse condition. I have also encountered double taps, but, in general, attribute them to what I refer to as uncontrolled recoil, sometimes caused by working in a tight place, where the geometry of the body may be considerably less than ideal, and other times simply caused by what I refer to the learning curve.


----------



## ramcr913 (Jan 4, 2011)

Take it back, swap it for another. Quality of NT and HF tools varies from one tool to the next, sometimes you get a dud, other times you get lucky and get a decent tool.
If you get two bad ones in a row go get your money back. Consistent double firing is an accident waiting to happen, sooner or later you may be digging one of those chinese noodles out of yourself.


----------

